# wsimport scheitert



## DannyWave (1. Jun 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche die Klassen des folgenden webservice per wsimport zu generieren:
http://mintglobal.bvdep.com/mintglob...cess.asmx?wsdl

der Aufruf an wsimport sieht folgendermaßen aus: wsimport -keep -extension http://mintglobal.bvdep.com/mintglob...cess.asmx?wsdl

Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich folgenden Fehler bekomme:

[WARNING] SOAP port "RemoteAccessSoap12": uses a non-standard SOAP 1.2 binding.
line 2736 of http://mintglobal.bvdep.com/mintglob...ervices/RemoteAccess.asmx?wsdl

Ich vermute stark, dass genau das mein Problem ist weshalb ich kein Connection zu dem Service herstellen kann und immer eine... 

com.sun.xml.internal.ws.client.ClientTransportException: The server sent HTTP status code 503: Service Unavailable

...Exception bekomme, obwohl dies nicht der Fall ist.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Danny


----------



## Kirro (7. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte das Problem auch mal. Bei mir lag es daran, dass der Webservice nicht mit JAX-WS erstellt wurde sondern mit AXIS!

Da steht es aber auch schon, dass kein standard verwendet wird. Probiers mal mit wsgen oder so...

Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das wirklich so ist.


----------



## maki (7. Jun 2011)

*verschoben*


----------

